# Person aus einem Gruppenfoto mit einer anderen ersetzen



## julchen (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Gruppenfoto aus dem ich eine Person durch einen Nikolaus ersetzen will.
Die Person steht genau in der Mitte der Gruppe und der Nikolaus ist ein Clipart. Ich möchte jetzt den Nikolaus genau dort einfügen, wo die Person steht. Man soll später nicht mehr erkennen können, dass der Nikolaus nachträglich eingefügt wurde.
Gibt es dafür irgendwo eine kurz Beschreibung oder kann mir jemand dabei helfen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## zioProduct (21. Dezember 2005)

ausschneiden
einfügen
farben anpassen
details aufpushen

fertig

Das sind die Dinge die du machen musst, mehr gibts nicht zu tun, aber vorsicht, nur weils wenig Schritte sind, heist das nicht, das es auch so einfach gehen wird!!


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hai,




			
				julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es dafür irgendwo eine kurz Beschreibung oder kann mir jemand dabei helfen.
> 
> Gruss
> Julchen



Die kurze Beschreibung hast du von zioProduct ja schon erhalten.   
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß du ein relativer Anfänger bist und du hast dir eines der schwierigsten Kapitel der Fotomontage vorgenommen. Lass dich also nicht entmutigen.
Überigens ein Clipart in ein Foto einfügen, ohne das man es sieht wird wohl nicht funktionieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Boof (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaub auch das das mit nem Clipart nicht klappen wird.
Jedenfalls nicht so das es total echt aussieht


----------



## der_Jan (21. Dezember 2005)

Such am besten mal in der OnlineHilfe nach Alpha Maps.
Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass das mit dem Niklaus ClipArt klappt.


----------

